# Chest waders



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So I know nothing about chest waders, but i'm looking for a pair for both fishing and duck hunting. Anything I need to know?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Can you fit into, and want the neoprene ones I have? Size... um, I'm 5' 9", 140lbs... $20 and they're yours.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

One word........Breathables


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey fowlmouth, what exactly do you mean by "breathables?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Breathable waders are made out of nylon wich makes them lightweight and allows the wader to breathe so you don't sweat your a$$ off in them. Neoprene waders are bulky, heavy and hot. If you are planning on hunting in extreme cold weather with breathable waders, then you will want to layer clothing accordingly. Fleece pants are a good option as well as under armour or thermals. Make sure the boots are insulated to your liking. I like to have at least 600 gram Thinsulate boots. Here is an example: http://www.cabelas.com/product/Footwear/Mens-Footwear/Mens-Waders/Hunting-Waders%7C/pc/104797980/c/104747580/sc/104674680/i/103895280/Cabelas-Dry-Plus8482-Breathable-Hunting-Chest-Waders-150-Regular/731363.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fhunting-waders%2F_%2FN-1101198%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_103895280%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104797980%253Bcat104674680&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104797980%3Bcat104674680%3Bcat103895280


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Buy quality... I gave my boy 12, a pair of neoprene waders my dad gave me over 30 years ago for duck hunting. They have ALOT of miles on them, been to alaska twice... my boy wears them every camping trip, still holding up and have a few more seasons left in them.


-DallanC


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

if you plan on hiking through the phrag while duck hunting than those breathables will turn into "leakables."


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> if you plan on hiking through the phrag while duck hunting than those breathables will turn into "leakables."


The phrag is some nasty stuff for sure. It will tear holes in neoprene as well as breathables. I have lost several pairs of waders thanks to the phrag stubble poking holes in my boots. It makes a mess out of dog paws too.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

true but neoprene holds up a bit better than breathables  and it's easier to patch neoprene in my opinion. A marsh soldier like me, breathables would be very nice cause I've come close to heat stroke busting a trail to my spots each year but I would go through waders so fast. If your just hunting out of a boat or not hiking through much thick stuff than breathables are just fine and a very nice option. just layer up tho for those december and january hunts.


----------

